# Can a car in good running condition but to many miles be used for UBER?



## edcayce (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a Toyota Sienna minivan 2005. As far as I know it can be used for UBER. It has 440K miles but runs great. Clean, everything works. Is there a mileage limit in the UBER regulations? Thanks for your replies. Ed


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

No miles limit on the car, but if it looks like a 400k car the riders will give you bad ratings and you won't last long.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

edcayce said:


> I have a Toyota Sienna minivan 2005. As far as I know it can be used for UBER


You might want to verify that with Uber support. Last I heard 2005 was last year. So this year would be 2006 or newer..


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

edcayce said:


> I have a Toyota Sienna minivan 2005. As far as I know it can be used for UBER. It has 440K miles but runs great. Clean, everything works. Is there a mileage limit in the UBER regulations? Thanks for your replies. Ed


Hell yea drive that car as long as u want. Keep it washed and detailed and you will be good to go. Uber doesn't deserve nice quality cars in its fleet. The Clampet's from The show Beverly Hillbillies could drive their ride.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

SafeT said:


> You might want to verify that with Uber support. Last I heard 2005 was last year. So this year would be 2006 or newer..


Not all markets have the same requirements. In my market you can have a vehicle as old as 2001.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

edcayce said:


> I have a Toyota Sienna minivan 2005. As far as I know it can be used for UBER. It has 440K miles but runs great. Clean, everything works. Is there a mileage limit in the UBER regulations? Thanks for your replies. Ed


As far as I know, only NYC has a mileage cap. The age limit is market dependant, generally 10 or 15 years old.

I saw an uber minivan that was clearly an ex taxi the other night. The right mirror was duct taped on. That guy is my hero.


----------



## Prince A. (Mar 27, 2016)

SafeT said:


> No miles limit on the car, but if it looks like a 400k car the riders will give you bad ratings and you won't last long.


Could you elaberate; I am considering driving for Uber, and need to purchase a newer vehicle then the one I'm currently driving. What are some do's and don'ts?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Prince A. said:


> Could you elaberate; I am considering driving for Uber, and need to purchase a newer vehicle then the one I'm currently driving. What are some do's and don'ts?


Buy something 1 to 2 years from being off the Uber platform. In some areas that means a 2001 or 2002. Don't buy a new vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> View attachment 26840
> 
> Hell yea drive that car as long as u want. Keep it washed and detailed and you will be good to go. Uber doesn't deserve nice quality cars in its fleet. The Clampet's from The show Beverly Hillbillies could drive their ride.


Throw another couch up there,make it XL !


----------



## Hemitom (Apr 14, 2016)

im trying to figure out the limit for delaware???


----------



## jbsan (Oct 17, 2015)

How about Uber XL, 
Is it good than Uber X?


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Could you elaberate; I am considering driving for Uber, and need to purchase a newer vehicle then the one I'm currently driving. What are some do's and don'ts?
elaberate elaborate

Buy a Prius, or a Chevy Volt. Used, obviously. Don't expect to NET much more than $10 per hour.....


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

SafeT said:


> No miles limit on the car, but if it looks like a 400k car the riders will give you bad ratings and you won't last long.


I was getting less than five stars when I was late in oil change... And mine has only 200k miles.. Keep changing those oils for life-changing money is my motto...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Prince A. said:


> Could you elaberate; I am considering driving for Uber, and need to purchase a newer vehicle then the one I'm currently driving. What are some do's and don'ts?


DO run from Foober as fast as you cant...and DON'T buy a new(er) car to do this garbage.


----------

